# Auburn admits to 21 NCAA secondary violation



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

http://recruiting.blog.ajc.com/2014...o-21-ncaa-secondary-violations/?__federated=1


----------



## Local Boy (Jul 22, 2014)

I'll bump this to the top for Gamecock fans.  Clemson had 15 violations.  About the same significance as the Auburn ones.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 22, 2014)

AD wide. Not sure that's too uncommon.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 22, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> AD wide. Not sure that's too uncommon.



Not at all. Usually 20-25 with most schools.


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

Plus we wrote Cam Newton a Check for $1 million and we play too fast 


We own the NCAA


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Not at all. Usually 20-25 with most schools.



That don't stop the tider he's on a roll, along with the holier than thou breathren whose never been given a 2nd chance in life they always been perfect....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> along with the holier than thou breathren whose never been given a 2nd chance in life they always been perfect....





You crack me up!! How MANY chances does Nick Marshall need?? He was given a few at UGA before getting the boot.. Does his chances zero out when he goes to a new school???


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You crack me up!! How MANY chances does Nick Marshall need?? He was given a few at UGA before getting the boot.. Does his chances zero out when he goes to a new school???



Please don't try to reason


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Please don't try to reason



You can't... They are they step children of Alabama and have to take whatever scraps they can get..


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

Can you spot how many NCAA Rules are being violated?


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

weagle said:


> Can you spot how many NCAA Rules are being violated?



I don't know about violations, but based on Nick Marshall's past, if he was on the field in that crowd, he probably pick pocketed plenty of wallets.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I don't know about violations, but based on Nick Marshall's past, if he was on the field in that crowd, he probably pick pocketed plenty of wallets.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I don't know about violations, but based on Nick Marshall's past, if he was on the field in that crowd, he probably pick pocketed plenty of wallets.



  Well played sir...well played.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 22, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> That don't stop the tider he's on a roll, along with the holier than thou breathren whose never been given a 4th chance in life they always been perfect....



Fixed


----------



## weagle (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> I don't know about violations, but based on Nick Marshall's past, if he was on the field in that crowd, he probably pick pocketed plenty of wallets.



Get real.  This is Auburn.  If he was on the field, Nick would have $100's stuffed down his jersey till he looked like the Michelin Man.  We have a special room beside the locker room where they count it.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You can't... They are they step children of Alabama and have to take whatever scraps they can get..



This ^^^


----------



## JKnieper (Jul 22, 2014)

Actually we could use some linebacker talent over here on the Plains.  Can we please get Herrera, Jenkins, and Wilson a few more dime bags.  Much appreciated!

WDE!


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 22, 2014)

JKnieper said:


> Actually we could use some linebacker talent over here on the Plains.  Can we please get Herrera, Jenkins, and Wilson a few more dime bags.  Much appreciated!
> 
> WDE!



We pulled 2 good ones out of Auburn HS the last couple years. RTR


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> You crack me up!! How MANY chances does Nick Marshall need?? He was given a few at UGA before getting the boot.. Does his chances zero out when he goes to a new school???



JHC got three , girlfriend beater ( choker ) is on 2 . Richt gives them a chance he's not one a done with a a halo. NM went to JC and was recruited by AU so yea I'd say he's on 1 there. That being said he should be held out 1 st game in my opinion but I'm not a coach .


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 22, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> We pulled 2 good ones out of Auburn HS the last couple years. RTR



You want a pat on the back, this will have to do


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 23, 2014)

yellowduckdog said:


> That being said he should be held out 1 st game in my opinion but I'm not a coach .




And Ol Gus won't suspend him cause he doesn't want to create a disadvantage on the field for Auburn in their opener against Arkansas.....

Georgia, Kentucky and Mississippi State are the only SEC schools that suspend a player for 10 percent of a season for a first positive marijuana test while the other 11 schools don’t suspend for a first offense.

No conference in the nation has a uniform drug policy. But Georgia continues to get national attention for the effects its policy has on its roster starting seasons in what can be perceived as a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 23, 2014)

Shocking! That it's ONLY secondary violations.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> And Ol Gus won't suspend him cause he doesn't want to create a disadvantage on the field for Auburn in their opener against Arkansas.....
> 
> Georgia, Kentucky and Mississippi State are the only SEC schools that suspend a player for 10 percent of a season for a first positive marijuana test while the other 11 schools don’t suspend for a first offense.
> 
> No conference in the nation has a uniform drug policy. But Georgia continues to get national attention for the effects its policy has on its roster starting seasons in what can be perceived as a competitive disadvantage.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 24, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Shocking! That it's ONLY secondary violations.



Season hasn't started yet... More to come..


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 24, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Did you actually quote yourself


----------

